# Red Belly Disease



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Does my Red Belly have a disease? He has a Brown spot with a black dot in the center of it high on his left side. He has had this since I've had him which is about 6 months.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Probably a scar from a previous wound.

-Kevin-


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am no expert but I think something would have happened in that amount of time. You wouldve noticed other signs of sickness. I agree with luva.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think it is ill, but if you have a pic we will be able to tell for sure, but 6 months is really too long for a desiese.
My guess is it is where it was bitten by another piranha, or a scar from where it might have had slime.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah a picture would definatly help... or at least be more descriptive...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I wouldn't worry, like everyone said it's just a scar. It woulda showed more signs of sickness if it has been 6 months.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

could be a scar but i'n no expert


----------

